# Что нового?



## cablino

Нет контектса, я просто увидил этот вопрос в Yahoo mail и я давно слушаю он в разговорах (?речах?). 

Знаю я что он значить "whats new", но почему он должен быть на родительном падеже?

Отвечайте мне, пожалуйста, на русском языке.

Благодарю Вас!
-CB


----------



## estreets

cablino said:


> Нет контектса, я просто увидел  этот вопрос в Yahoo mail и я давно слышу его в разговорах (?в речи?).
> 
> Знаю я, что он значить "whats  new", но почему он должен быть в родительном  падеже?
> 
> Отвечайте мне, пожалуйста, на русском языке.
> 
> Благодарю Вас!
> -CB


 

 			 		 	 	  Well, you can puzzle people.
Честно говоря, не знаю, почему это выражение (а также аналогичные)  употребляются в родительном падеже.
Мы говорим: что нового, что интересного, что хорошего и т.д., вероятно,  это просто устойчивое выражение.
Возможно, надо забраться вглубь веков, чтобы понять, почему так  сложилось исторически.
Моё предположение - может быть, это часть выражения типа "что (из)  нового, хорошего, интересного, плохого" (случилось, вы можете  рассказать, стало известно). Но это только моё предположение, ни на чём  не основанное.
Интересно будет познакомиться с версиями других форумчан.


----------



## Awwal12

Dr. estreets, your last message appeared to be totally indecipherable. =\ Change the encoding, please.

2cablino
Знаете, вы лично меня поставили в тупик.  Как бы то ни было, это выражение идиоматическое. Возможно, родительный падеж связан с тем, что в этом вопросе изначально имелось в виду не всё "новое" вообще (в мире), а часть этого "нового" (касающаяся конкретного человека). В этом случае родительный падеж играет роль партитива; ср. "выпить чай" (весь) и "выпить чаю" (немного, некоторое количество). По крайней мере, именно такую расшифровку предложили на сайте slovari.ru (архив 1.08.2002-10.08.2002, вопрос №36). Разумеется, это лишь предположение.


----------



## Maroseika

Я думаю, начальная форма - *новое*, а средний род служит для обобщения, как и в случае с местоимениями "общего" рода: что-нибудь, всё и т.п.:
Все свое ношу с собой.
Скажи мне что-нибудь хорошее.


----------



## Awwal12

Dear *Maroseika*, the question that *cablino* asked was about genitive case in that phrase, not about neuter gender (which is just natural here, because of impersonal nature of the word "новое").


----------



## Ptak

Because it's "Is there anything OF new?", that is "some quantity of new". It's the same as "хотеть любви", "выпить чаю", and so on. It's not something concrete; it's abstract.


----------



## cablino

Ptak your post is a little contradicting. Is it the concrete "of" or is it just an ancient abstract rule?


----------



## Ptak

cablino said:


> Ptak your post is a little contradicting. Is it the concrete "of" or is it just an ancient abstract rule?


I didn't understand what is contradicting. And sorry, I didn't understand your question either. I don't know what is "ancient abstract rule".
When I wrote "abstract", I meant the _quantity_ is abstract. When you say "some tea", the quantity of tea is abstract. That's why we say "хочешь чаю?" in Russian, not "хочешь чай?"


----------



## cablino

Ancient abstraction was refering to the posts above, so the concrete rule is "of" ?


----------



## cyanista

Ptak said:


> When I wrote "abstract", I meant the _quantity_ is abstract. When you say "some tea", the quantity of tea is abstract. That's why we say "хочешь чаю?" in Russian, not "хочешь чай?"


You probably mean "indefinite"? "Abstract" doesn't make much sense when referring to tea.



cablino said:


> Ancient abstraction was refering to the posts above, so the concrete rule is "of" ?


 Dear cablino, may I remind you yet again that capitalization and proper spelling are not optional in this forum?  I have edited your post accordingly.


----------



## Ptak

cyanista said:


> You probably mean "indefinite"? "Abstract" doesn't make much sense when referring to tea.


Когда я говорю, что хочу чаю, я имею в виду, что хочу *абстрактное* количество чая. It does make much sense to me when referring to tea; at least in Russian.


----------



## cyanista

Не знаю, Ptak, "абстрактное количество чая" и на русском, и на английском для меня звучит в высшей мере странно. Я все-таки думаю, надо сказать "неопределенное".


----------



## Awwal12

"Абстрактным количеством чая" я бы лично назвал разве что -2,5 чашки или, скажем, 2+3i чашек чая.  Вполне согласен с cyanist-ой, что "неопределённое" (indefinite) звучит здесь уместнее.


----------



## cablino

Про чаю, это не разный прицип? Когда мы говорим количестве нам надо использовать родительный падеж 2 (http://russianmentor.net/gram/mailbag/topics/gen2.htm).

Но я спосил об этом выражений (?что не относительно?) на количестве.


----------



## TheGist

By the way "что + Genitive?" is a very common construction. My immediate answer to the question "why genitive?" would be "because "что" requires an adjective in genitive. But yes, it feels like there's some kind of hidden partitive meaning. When you ask of a quality of something, you assume that there are also other qualities that this "*something*" _has_/_might have_. So you ask just about one quality _among others_. You're interested just in _this part_.

"Что нового?"
"Что хорошего?" ("Что хорошего ты в нем нашла?" ~ What do you like about him? / What makes you like him?)
"Что плохого?" (Что плохого в том, что я не люблю читать? ~ Is there anything bad in the fact that I don't like to read?)
"Что интересного?" ("Что интересного сегодня (показывают) по телевизору? ~ Is there anything interesting on TV today?)

Lots of adjectives can be used in this way!


----------



## Ptak

Calbino, in English you ask "*what is new* (in the world / life / etc)".
In Russian, we ask "*What of new is there* (in the world / life / etc)?"

I don't know what rule is used here, I just tried to explain to you the idea, the way how we Russians perceive the question.


----------



## polysonic

I would agree with TheGist about hidden partitive meaning here.


----------



## cablino

I talked to a professor that had a nice way of putting it clearly. What of new as in there is an entity or full box containing things that can be new and you are ask what of this box is new. This makes it clearer for me.

Thank you all for your brains!


----------

